# Who still makes bolt action deer rifles with iron sights (that you can afford)?



## Throwback

I've been looking for a new gun for my son. I really want one with iron sights on it for several reasons. But it seems NO ONE makes them with iron sights anymore. 

is there anyone that makes an affordable (but not junk) rifle with iron sights? 

T


----------



## 35 Whelen

Here's one:

http://www.ruger.com/products/m77RugerCompactMagnum/models.html


----------



## packrat

*Iron*

Does the Savage 110's not come with the iron sights anymore.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Savage Model 116 Alaskan Brush Hunter

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/116ALASKANBRUSHHUNTER


----------



## Throwback

35 Whelen said:


> Savage Model 116 Alaskan Brush Hunter



is savage better than it was 20 years ago? Friend of mine has one from then and about all its good for is a fence post. 

I;m looking for a 308 winchester. 


T


----------



## 35 Whelen

Throwback said:


> is savage better than it was 20 years ago? Friend of mine has one from then and about all its good for is a fence post.
> 
> I;m looking for a 308 winchester.
> 
> 
> T



The Ruger is available in 308!


----------



## packrat

*?*

I have a 110 in 30-06 that I've been abusing for 20 years.
It has served me very well, it is butt-ugly from years of use. Everything from dropped from a tree, fell off a 4-wheeler and skidded down a gravel road to falling out of my John Deere Gator and getting ran over by a Kawasaki Mule


----------



## Throwback

I knew the country was going down hill fast when my beloved remington model seven was no longer made with iron sights. 

T


----------



## safebuilder

Plenty of 700's out there with iron sights


----------



## rustvyper

I would actually put savage over Remington in their overall fit & finish now, as well as engineering.


----------



## Abel

> is savage better than it was 20 years ago? Friend of mine has one from then and about all its good for is a fence post.



Never heard that before. Savage has always made a pretty solid rifle with a well earned reputation for outstanding out of the box accuracy. The main gripe that I usually hear is that they are mighty plain, aka, homely lookin'. You may want to elaborate a little on why your pal's Savage rifle is no good.


----------



## Throwback

Abel said:


> Never heard that before. Savage has always made a pretty solid rifle with a well earned reputation for outstanding out of the box accuracy. The main gripe that I usually hear is that they are mighty plain, aka, homely lookin'. You may want to elaborate a little on why your pal's Savage rifle is no good.



kicks like a mule and isn't (or wasn't) as accurate as other out of the box rifles of the era. fit/finish was crap and it was clunky. 



T


----------



## Throwback

oh baby I see the remington 700 bdl still has iron sights! 

but not made in 308.....

T


----------



## treemanjohn

Try to find a used CZ 550 Lux or Mannlicher. You'll be glad you did

http://www.cz-usa.com/products/by-category/centerfire-standard/


----------



## Robert28

Throwback said:


> kicks like a mule and isn't (or wasn't) as accurate as other out of the box rifles of the era. fit/finish was crap and it was clunky.
> 
> 
> 
> T



those are the exact same thoughts I had about a Remington model 700 ADL .270 I used to own. not to mention the safety you could hear a mile away when you clicked to fire(which isn't a good thing when you have a field full of deer and they all draw a bead on you because of the noise you just made) and the trigger was C-R-A-P. I couldn't sell that gun fast enough after one season of hunting with it. never owned a Remington since. they make a fine rifle I'm sure, I just have a really bad taste left in my mouth from the one I owned. Give me a Savage anyday over a Remington.


----------



## Bhrama

I don't know anything about the savage that was talked about above but I have 2 savage 110's - one 30.06 and a 7mm Mag - and I love both of them. Not much to look at but both are dead accurate and have dropped many a deer. They feed my family year after year with good Georgia venison.


----------



## Throwback

treemanjohn said:


> Try to find a used CZ 550 Lux or Mannlicher. You'll be glad you did
> 
> http://www.cz-usa.com/products/by-category/centerfire-standard/



now that's along the lines of what im looking for. 


T


----------



## weagle

K-Var is importing the Zastava m70.  It basically the same rifle as the old Interarms Mark X.  Retail is around $500.


----------



## scandmx5

Winchester brought back The Alaskan. 25" bbl, iron sights.


----------



## NOYDB

Throwback said:


> I've been looking for a new gun for my son. I really want one with iron sights on it for several reasons. But it seems NO ONE makes them with iron sights anymore.
> 
> is there anyone that makes an affordable (but not junk) rifle with iron sights?
> 
> T



Iron sights? Want to handicap the sprout so he don't out shoot ya?


----------



## Bruz

Ruger,M70 or CZ......If it doesn't come with Irons then have a Smith add a se of NECG's and there you go. 

Bruz


----------



## NCMTNHunter

The ruger m77 compact magnum has iron sight on a 20"barrel.  They come in 338rcm, 300rcm, and 308.  I have one in 338 and really like it.


----------



## NorthGaAire

I would vote for the Ruger 77 MkII/Hawkeye in the RSI (International) or the Gunsite Scout.......

Most any good rifle smith can also meet your needs by drilling and taping a smooth barrel for new upgraded open sites.....


----------



## NOYDB

NorthGaAire said:


> Most any good rifle smith can also meet your needs by drilling and taping a smooth barrel for new upgraded open sites.....



Shhh, That requires planning and patience.


----------



## Throwback

NOYDB said:


> Shhh, That requires planning and patience.



not to mention a gunsmith that actually knows what he is doing.  

T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Go with the ruger. It won't let you down.


----------



## Darien1

How about a good old Marlin 30-30.


----------



## PopPop

We have a CZ 527 7.62 x39 and its fantastic, Our CZ550 manlicher is one of the most accurate rifles, I have ever fired. Santa brought me a Ruger compact magnum in .308 winchester and it is about perfect. All are curently available, each comes with good iron sights and are worth a try.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Best value can often be found in the used market, and this forum regularly advertises bolt guns that are very fairly priced. I've been shooting a .308 with Smith & Wesson roll marks I purchased new in 1972 for $186.00 with a beautiful Monte Carlo Stock, and match grade 26 inch tube. It's made by a world class company, and I'm told is 1 of 100 produced when S & W was considering marketing their product. Smith marketed rifles, but a much less expensive model made by a differant firm. The same rifle made by the maker would now be quite expensive. I consider mine with the S & W roll marks a collector. Bargains abound for those who save their coins and seek them out. Stick with your choice of calibers. I own several others, but the .308 is a GREAT all around choice.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm just glad to see somebody who still even knows what iron sights are, people act like a gun is worthless without a thousand-dollar scope or red-dot thingy attached to it....


----------



## NOYDB

Why use the most precise aiming device available?


----------



## Throwback

NOYDB said:


> Why use the most precise aiming device available?



because they fail--normally when you are on an island and can't go to the store and get it fixed. I know from first hand experience 

T


----------



## cmshoot

Another vote for the CZ.  I've got a CZ550FS (Mannlicher stock) with iron sights.  It's topped with a fixed 4x scope, but the iron sights are doped in and ready to if/when needed.

Iron sights on bolt guns aren't nearly as common as they used to be.  Check the forums for used rifles, you'll find some older Rem700's with irons on 'em.  

If you're set on .308, but not necessarily a bolt action, check for a used Winchester 88 lever action in .308, they all had iron sights.  The Winchester 100 autoloader, as well.  The Browning BLR is available in .308 and they all have irons, also.


----------



## headoftheholler

My vote would be for the CZ 550 first, handled and shot one last year, very solid, all metal, made like rifles used to be made and it has a set trigger from the factory.
Second I would go with a Ruger.  Built like a tank.

If nothing else buy him a used rifle, something from a time that has passed, something to pass down.

If only my bank account could afford it:
http://www.sako.fi/sako85models.php?bavarian_carbine


----------



## tlong286

Browning BAR .308 Lightweight Stalker has nice irons. Quite accurate semi and holds value pretty well.


----------

